# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью с ветераном войны в Корее С.П.Хваленским

## Д.Срибный

Интервью Корытова Олега и Чиркина Константина с Хваленским Станиславом Павловичем
Лит. Обработка Игоря Жидова
Особая Благодарность Светлане Спиридоновой и Игорю Сеидову



http://www.airforce.ru/history/cold_...nsky/index.htm

----------

